# Arizona Fun!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

How many of you were expecting to open this thread seeing a 130” Couse deer laying dead?

I took my girls for a little Sunday drive to look for deer when our trip was suddenly interrupted by some of Arizona’s finest! 

One nice thing about Arizona Quail is that when you jump a covey there will be 30-100 birds in Covey. This one started out as 30 and once I shot the other 70 started scattering so I spent 30 minutes cleaning house! I shot my limit of 15 but unfortunately I sent two of them sailing off wounded and I could never catch up to them and the other one I knocked down and searched high and low but I just couldn’t find him. Those buggers are camouflage once they hit the dirt. 

If you guys ever hunt deer in Arizona, make sure you bring a shotgun! Because this is some fine eating!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Is that a top secrete quail call that you have there in your mouth on the second picture? 

I know that when we have been down there javelina hunting we have tried to get in on the tail end of the quail hunt the first of February but by then they are so skiddish that they will not flush until you step on them.

But those pictures are almost as good as a 130" coues.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Critter said:


> Is that a top secrete quail call that you have there in your mouth on the second picture?
> 
> I know that when we have been down there javelina hunting we have tried to get in on the tail end of the quail hunt the first of February but by then they are so skiddish that they will not flush until you step on them.
> 
> But those pictures are almost as good as a 130" coues.


Yup, just whistle through 2 red vines at the same time and they come running in! They were my daughters, I was "holding" them so they could get a pic from mama..


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks awesome - great job!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

No deer tonight but, I did find another mega covey of quail. My shooting was horrible this time around!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm sure your horrible shooting is better than my best shooting....
As I've gotten older, I've lost my depth perception. It is frustrating on flying birds.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Hey, I’m down in AZ right now hunting quail too! I’m cheating and using bird dogs. Covey sizes are not as big where I am but still lots of fun!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Hey, I'm down in AZ right now hunting quail too! I'm cheating and using bird dogs. Covey sizes are not as big where I am but still lots of fun!


Whereabouts are you? My grandparents live in St. David but, I'm hunting quail around the Benson area and the Wilcox area. I am heading back to the Wilcox area right now to see if I can turn up that big Covey for one last shoot. We are going to transition to Phoenix tonight to my brothers house for the drive home in the morning


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> We are going to transition to Phoenix tonight to my brothers house for the drive home in the morning


Get your a$$ home! We got ducks to shoot! :car:


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I’m camped in Wikieup. I’m hunting a 50 mile circle out of there. It’s not glory hunting but if ya cover some country and get lucky you can scratch a limit. I’ll be here for the rest of the week. Good luck and safe travels fellow quail hunter!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I went back up for round 3 chasing that same covey that I’ve been on. This time they knew I was coming and they worked me over pretty good but, not before I put a dent on them!! I shot every 20 gauge shell that I had. 

there were quail just crawling everywhere across the hillside. It’s been a while since I’ve seen quail like this. I’ll bet I saw 3 different coveys of quail in about 400 Quail total.

I can’t wait to come back down and do this again!


***edit*** I made it to my brothers house in Phoenix and my daughter found 1 loose 20ga shell in her car seat. I was disappointed for a split second because that could have given me 1 more quail!!


----------

